# Extracted these error from INPA, should I worry?



## vitchie (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi guys, any chance that any of these errors could be related to basic coding or installation of sound system? Just want to know if I must worry when my service comes up.

I N F O S P E C I H E R L E S E N
***********-----------------------------------

Date: 01/21/2014 21:16:57
Job Status : OK
Variant: FEM_20.PRG
Version: 8.002
ChNo : WBA3A56050NR03811 ( ZGW )
-------------------------------------------------- -----------------------------

RESULT: 2 errors in error memory !
-------------------------------------------------- -----------------------------

0x804029 NVM_QUEUE_EEPROM

Frequency of errors : 1
Healing Count: 255

***Absolute time 1530139 s
***Mileage 734 km
***UW_BLOCK_ID 181.00 -

***Fulfills test conditions
***Error currently available and already stored
***Error would not cause illumination of a warning lamp
***This is not an event DTC. SG is responsible for the Fehlerspeicheintrag (DTC) .

Error Code: 00 80 40 29 0D 01 17 00 00 02 DE 17 01 00 17 59
************1B 40 90 00 B5 01 00 02 01 03 FF
-------------------------------------------------- -----------------------------

0x8040BC IBS Wakeup : alarm implausible

Error Frequency: 255
Healing Count: 38

1 environmental record
***Absolute time 7821940 s
***Mileage 5554 km

2 environmental record
***Absolute Time 31356159 s
***Mileage 20786 km

3 environmental record
***Absolute Time 31410552 s
***Mileage 20810 km

4 environmental record
***Absolute Time 31434273 s
***Mileage 20835 km

***Fulfills test conditions
***Error is not currently available, but already stored
***Error would not cause illumination of a warning lamp
***This is a DTC event . The SG is therefore not responsible for the error entry (DTC ) .
***For example, Incorrect or missing network information.

Error Code: 80 80 40 BC 0C 04 17 00 00 15 B2 17 01 00 77 5A
************74 17 00 00 51 32 17 01 01 DE 74 FF 17 00 00 51
************4A 17 01 01 DF 49 78 17 00 00 51 63 17 01 01 DF
************A6 21 01 00 02 FF 03 26
================================================== =============================



# # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # #
This content is temporarily stored in the following text file .. \ inpa \ bin \ is_lesen.tmp
# # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # #

***********I N F O S P E C I H E R L E S E N
***********-----------------------------------

Date: 01/21/2014 21:19:59
Job Status : OK
Variant: REM_20.PRG
Version: 6.001
ChNo : WBA3A56050NR03811 ( ZGW )
-------------------------------------------------- -----------------------------

RESULT: 2 errors in error memory !
-------------------------------------------------- -----------------------------

0x8049E5 CNM_E_NETWORK_TIMEOUT

Frequency of errors : 1
Healing Count: 0

***Absolute time 1447490 s
***Mileage 711 km

***Fulfills test conditions
***Error currently available and already stored
***Error would not cause illumination of a warning lamp
***This is not an event DTC. SG is responsible for the Fehlerspeicheintrag (DTC) .

Error Code: 00 80 49 E5 01 2F 17 00 00 02 C7 17 01 00 16 16
************42 01 00 02 01 03 00
-------------------------------------------------- -----------------------------

0xE59418 CAN message , vehicle condition ( FZZSTD ) : Invalid signals

Error Frequency: 11
Healing Count: 0

1 environmental record
***Absolute time 3188158 s
***Mileage 1900 km

2 environmental record
***Absolute Time 18739264 s
***Mileage 12421 km

***Fulfills test conditions
***Error is not currently available, but already stored
***Error would not cause illumination of a warning lamp
***This is a DTC event . The SG is therefore not responsible for the error entry (DTC ) .
***For example, Incorrect or missing network information.

Error Code: 00 E5 94 18 2E 02 17 00 00 07 6C 17 01 00 30 A5
************BE 17 00 00 30 85 17 01 01 1D F0 40 01 00 02 0B
************03 00
================================================== =============================



# # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # #
This content is temporarily stored in the following text file .. \ inpa \ bin \ is_lesen.tmp
# # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # #

**I N F O S P E C I H E R L E S E N
***********-----------------------------------
Date: 01/21/2014 20:51:58 Job Status : OK Description : ENTRY.PRG Version: 11.003 ChNo : WBA3A56050NR03811 ( ZGW )
-------------------------------------------------- -----------------------------
RESULT: 5 errors in the error memory !
-------------------------------------------------- -----------------------------
0x930004 diagnosis master client : intermediate data storage in Active Response Handler overflowed
Error Frequency: 1 healing Count: 0
***Absolute time 0 s -1 km mileage
***Test conditions fulfilled Error stored Error would not cause illumination of a warning lamp This is a event DTC. The SG is therefore not responsible for the error entry (DTC ) . For example, Incorrect or missing network information.
Error Code: 00 93 00 04 6D 01 17 00 FF FF FF 17 01 00 00 00 00 01 00 02 01 03 00
-------------------------------------------------- -----------------------------
0x101712 An PIA function reports its configuration information even though it was not prompted
Error Frequency: 1 healing Count: 26
***Absolute Time 31354319 s Mileage 20774 km PIA FunctionID 444.00 Text
***Test conditions fulfilled Error stored Error would not cause illumination of a warning lamp This is a event DTC. The SG is therefore not responsible for the error entry (DTC ) . For example, Incorrect or missing network information.
Error Code: 00 10 17 12 6D 01 17 00 00 51 26 17 01 01 DE 6D CF 42 16 04 44 01 00 02 01 03 1A
-------------------------------------------------- -----------------------------
MOST 0x930006 : light goes out unexpectedly
Error Frequency: 1 healing Count: 0
***Absolute time 5316802 s Mileage 3496 km
***Test conditions fulfilled Error stored Error would be no illumination of a warning lamp cause this is not an event DTC. SG is responsible for the Fehlerspeicheintrag (DTC) .
Error Code: 00 93 00 06 6C 01 17 00 0D 00 A8 17 01 00 51 20
************C2 01 00 02 01 03 00
-------------------------------------------------- -----------------------------
0x93000F MOST nodes : at least one function block deregistered
Error Frequency: 1 healing Count: 0
***Absolute Time 30394514 s Mileage 20433 km control devices address 63 hex
***Test conditions fulfilled Error stored Error would not cause illumination of a warning lamp This is a event DTC. The SG is therefore not responsible for the error entry (DTC ) . For example, Incorrect or missing network information.
Error Code: 00 93 00 0F 6D 01 17 00 4F 00 D1 17 01 01 CF C8 92 17 07 63 01 00 02 01 03 00
-------------------------------------------------- -----------------------------
0x930010 MOST node : the default registry is not up to date
Error Frequency: 1 healing Count: 0
***Absolute Time 31208155 s Mileage 20704 km control devices address 63 hex
***Test conditions fulfilled Error stored Error would not cause illumination of a warning lamp This is a event DTC. The SG is therefore not responsible for the error entry (DTC ) . For example, Incorrect or missing network information.
Error Code: 00 93 00 10 6D 01 17 00 00 50 E0 17 01 01 DC 32 DB 17 07 63 01 00 02 01 03 00
================================================== =============================
# # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # This content is temporarily stored in the following text file .. \ inpa \ bin \ is_lesen.tmp # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # #

***********I N F O S P E C I H E R L E S E N
***********-----------------------------------

Date: 21/1/2014 21:23:07
Job Status : OK
Variant: EPS_25.PRG
Version: 1.127
ChNo : WBA3A56050NR03811 ( ZGW )
-------------------------------------------------- -----------------------------

RESULT: 1 errors in error memory !
-------------------------------------------------- -----------------------------

0x482451 sensor - rotor position - Steering angle - loss multiturn value

Error Frequency: 3
Healing Count: 0

1 environmental record
***Absolute time 575 904 s
***Mileage 5 km
***Occurrence 00:00 -
***Identifier 00:00 -
***State word 27.00 -
***KL15N state and KL30 voltage level 87.00 -
***Clamp and vehicle status 96.00 -
***Vehicle speed 0:00 km / h
***Additional information 12:00 -

2 environmental record
***Absolute time 0 s
***Mileage 5 km
***Occurrence 00:00 -
***Identifier 00:00 -
***State word 40.00 -
***KL15N state and KL30 voltage level 215.00 -
***Clamp and vehicle status 192.00 -
***Vehicle speed 0:00 km / h
***Additional information 12:00 -

***Fulfills test conditions
***Error is not currently available, but already stored
***Error would not cause illumination of a warning lamp
***This is not an event DTC. SG is responsible for the Fehlerspeicheintrag (DTC) .

Error Code: 80 48 24 51 28 02 17 00 00 00 05 17 01 00 08 C9
************A0 40 00 00 40 01 00 40 02 1B 0E 40 57 40 05 60
************40 06 00 40 0F 00 00 17 00 00 00 05 17 01 00 00
************00 00 40 00 00 40 01 00 40 02 28 40 0E D7 40 05
************C0 40 06 00 40 0F 00 00 01 00 02 03 03 00
================================================== =============================



# # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # #
This content is temporarily stored in the following text file .. \ inpa \ bin \ is_lesen.tmp
# # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # #

***********F H E L L E R S P E C I H E R L E S E N
***********---------------------------------------

Date: 01/21/2014 21:06:06
Job Status : OK
Variant: ICM_25.PRG
Version: 3008
ChNo : WBA3A56050NR03811 ( ZGW )
-------------------------------------------------- -----------------------------

RESULT: 1 errors in error memory !
-------------------------------------------------- -----------------------------

0x480134 SBS function - direction uncertain at greater vx 2 m / s

Frequency of errors : 1
Healing Count: 40

***Absolute Time 31355795 s
***Mileage 20784 km
***ErrorManager status ICMQL 0000 hex
***KL30 voltage V 13:30
***Sensor temperature 44.75 ° C
***Info 32 Bit 1 00000001 hex
***Info 32 Bit 2 00000000 hex
***Sensor raw value Omega X 12:00 ° / s
***Sensor raw value Omega Y 12:00 ° / s
***Sensor raw value Omega Z 12:00 ° / s
***Sensor raw value a_x 0.00 g
***Sensor raw value à_ÿ -0.08 g
***Sensor raw value A_Z 0.00 g
***Steering angle VA 0:00 rad
***8:00 speed km / h

***Fulfills test conditions
***Error is not currently available, but already stored
***Error would not cause illumination of a warning lamp
***This is not an event DTC. SG is responsible for the Fehlerspeicheintrag (DTC) .

Error Code: 48 01 34 2C 01 0F 17 00 00 51 30 17 01 01 DE 73
************93 44 00 00 00 41 00 85 44 40 11 7B 40 02 00 00
************00 01 40 03 00 00 00 00 44 41 00 44 42 00 44 43
************00 44 44 00 44 45 FE 44 46 00 44 0D 00 42 00 36
************48 01 34 2C 01 00 02 01 03 28
================================================== =============================



# # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # #
This content is temporarily stored in the following text file .. \ inpa \ bin \ fs_lesen.tmp
# # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # #

***********I N F O S P E C I H E R L E S E N
***********-----------------------------------

Date: 01/21/2014 21:20:42
Job Status : OK
Variant: IHKA20.PRG
Version: 1.002
ChNo : WBA3A56050NR03811 ( ZGW )
-------------------------------------------------- -----------------------------

RESULTS : 3 errors in error memory !
-------------------------------------------------- -----------------------------

0x078043 LINIF_E_RESPONSE
IS_LESEN_DETAIL Job Status: ERROR_INTERPRETATION -> OBLIGATORY SNAPSHOTS ( milage / TIME) ARE MISSING

Telegram response from service identifiers for analysis
2000: 62 20 00 07 80 43 2C 07 80 04 6D 07 80 1A 6D
200X : 62 20 01 00 07 80 43 2C 02 17 00 00 00 1D 17 01
************00 CA 7C 0A 17 00 00 50 E3 17 01 01 DD 09 B3 01
************00 02 FF
-------------------------------------------------- -----------------------------

0x078004 NVM_E_INTEGRITY_FAILED
IS_LESEN_DETAIL Job Status: ERROR_INTERPRETATION -> OBLIGATORY SNAPSHOTS ( milage / TIME) ARE MISSING

Telegram response from service identifiers for analysis
2000: 62 20 00 07 80 43 2C 07 80 04 6D 07 80 1A 6D
200X : 62 20 02 00 07 80 04 6D 02 17 00 FF FF FF 17 01
************00 00 00 00 17 00 FF FF FF 17 01 00 00 00 00 01
************00 02 FF
-------------------------------------------------- -----------------------------

0x07801A CAN_E_TIMEOUT
IS_LESEN_DETAIL Job Status: ERROR_INTERPRETATION -> OBLIGATORY SNAPSHOTS ( milage / TIME) ARE MISSING

Telegram response from service identifiers for analysis
2000: 62 20 00 07 80 43 2C 07 80 04 6D 07 80 1A 6D
200X : 62 20 03 00 07 80 1A 01 17 6D 00 00 15 8C 17 01
************00 72 2A 80 01 00 02 01
================================================== =============================



# # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # #
This content is temporarily stored in the following text file .. \ inpa \ bin \ is_lesen.tmp
# # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # #

***********F H E L L E R S P E C I H E R L E S E N
***********---------------------------------------

Date: 01/21/2014 21:13:44
Job Status : OK
Variant: MEVD1724.PRG
Version: 7.009
ChNo : WBA3A56050NR03811 ( ZGW )
-------------------------------------------------- -----------------------------

RESULT: 1 errors in error memory !
-------------------------------------------------- -----------------------------

0xCDA904 0xCDA904 FA -CAN message (status trailers, 0x2E4 ) : missing

Frequency of errors : 1
Healing Count: 40

***Absolute Time 31291509 s
***Mileage 20711 km
***Engine speed 1/min 00:00
***Control device temperature 48.75 degrees C
***current battery voltage V 12:13
***Time after start end 0:00 s
***Fehlerklasse_DTC 6:00 -
***PID 02 12:00 text
***PID 03 12:00 text
***PID 04 12:00 text
***PID 05 50.00 text
***PID 06 80.00 text
***PID 07 80.00 text
***PID 0B ***8203;***8203;55.00 text
***PID 0C 12:00 text
***PID 0D 12:00 text
***PID 0E 80.00 text
***PID 0F 4:00 text
***PID 10 12:00 text
***PID 11 25.00 text
***PID 1F 12:00 text
***PID 23 2:00 text
***PID 2E 12:00 text
***PID 2F 12:00 text
***PID 33 54.00 text
***PID 42 2:00 text
***PID 43 12:00 text
***PID 44 12:00 text
***PID 45 12:00 text
***PID 46 42.00 text
***PID 47 25.00 text
***PID 49 25.00 text
***PID 4A 13:00 text
***PID 4C 4:00 text
***PID 51 1:00 text
***PID 56 80.00 text

***Fulfills test conditions
***Error currently available and already stored
***Error would not cause illumination of a warning lamp
***This is a DTC event . The SG is therefore not responsible for the error entry (DTC ) .
***For example, Incorrect or missing network information.

Error Code: CD A9 04 2F 01 24 17 00 00 50 E7 17 01 01 DD 78
************75 58 0C 00 58 21 81 58 6A 5F CC 58 8B 00 00 17
************31 06 F4 02 37 F4 C1 03 00 00 F4 04 00 F4 05 50
************F4 06 80 F4 07 80 F4 55 F4 0B 0C 0D 00 00 F4 00
************0E 0F 80 F4 F4 F4 4C 10 00 00 F4 11 25 F4 1F 00
************00 F4 23 00 2B 2E 00 F4 F4 F4 33 54 F4 2F BC 42
************BC 2F F4 43 00 00 44 FF FF F4 F4 F4 0B 45 46 42
************F4 47 25 F4 49 25 F4 F4 4C 4A 13 4A F4 51 01 F4
************CD 56 80 A9 04 2F 01 00 02 01 03 28
================================================== =============================



# # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # #
This content is temporarily stored in the following text file .. \ inpa \ bin \ fs_lesen.tmp
# # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # #


----------

